# Heavy disk i/o after awakening from Sleep Mode



## WinLTUsernowwin10 (Oct 20, 2016)

When I awaken Windows 10 PC from Sleep mode, the C: drive runs at 100% as shown by Task Manager. The system becomes unresponsive. Below is info from the Windows/Application log. Note: the Hardware log is empty, no faults reported. Do you have any thoughts on what hardware might be faulty? What causes this heavy disk I/O and non-responsiveness? THANKS!

Log Name: Application
Source: ESENT
Date: 10/20/2016 1:48:18 PM
Event ID: 507
Task Category: Performance
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: 0wner-PC
Description:
svchost (5700) Unistore: A request to read from the file "C:\Users\0wner\AppData\Local\Comms\UnistoreDB\store.vol" at offset 3751936 (0x0000000000394000) for 4096 (0x00001000) bytes succeeded, but took an abnormally long time (21 seconds) to be serviced by the OS. This problem is likely due to faulty hardware. Please contact your hardware vendor for further assistance diagnosing the problem.

---------
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit (with anniversary update)
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4061 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1806 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 259359 MB, Free - 180498 MB; D: Total - 45210 MB, Free - 45202 MB; G: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 543997 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Any time a system wakes up, it must copy in use files from the hard drive back to the RAM.
This may be the source of the hard drive activity.
As for the may be an issue with the hard drive.
run a "Check Disk"


----------

